# Best Cordless drill for drilling out a house?



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been looking for the best drill I can find that will have the power to drill out a house. I hate having to always use cords and such to do the drilling. I would like to be able to use a cordless drill and slap in a 7/8 inch bit and drill me some holes to pull some wire? I know Dewalt has a good 18Volt XRP drill that has around 500 Inch/pounds of torque. Their new 18 Volt Lith ion XRP drill has 450 unit Watts of power (how much torque is that?). But does anybody else use cordless drills for drilling holes? I know that it is hard to beat a good 1/2inch corded drill for drilling lots of holes, But I really want to find a good cordless drill to do the same job! The cordless drill needs to have a Lith Batt pack for the quick charge capabilities. Am I crazy to think I can find the right drill?
Bosche has a 18 Volt Lith ion cordless drill that has 650 in/lbs of torque.
Milwakee has a 18 Volt Lith ion cordless drill that also has a 650 in/lbs of torque too?
But does anybody have a drill that can do what I am wanting to do?
Any and all help is appreciated people.
Cheers


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I think constant use like that will overheat the drill.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Cordless= convenience
corded= power

Need I say more?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> I have been looking for the best drill I can find that will have the power to drill out a house.


The best ones for that use all have a cord. :thumbsup:

I think some guys are using a 36 volt DeWalt but I really question if carrying that battery pack is any easier then dragging a cord.

It is also worth noting that most if not all cordless drill use plastic gear boxes as opposed to metal gearboxes on corded drills.

To me, expecting a cordless drill to drill out entire homes is like expecting to use a cordless lawn mower for an entire golf course.


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

My 28V Milwaukee cordless angle drill can handle what you are talking about. Works great for Remodeling but I still like my Milwaukee boom drill. I don't think any other cordless will stand up to the torque needed. You will go through batteries fast.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

You can't beat a corded drill for doing a house. It's all in the set up. Lugging a drill from floor to floor is a pain. I run an extension cord to each floor with a drill on each floor. Makes it alot easier when your running wire and decide you need a whole that not's there.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lots of cordless have the torque, the Dewalt 36v xrp with smash your knuckles or toss you from a ladder just as fast as a corded drill. 
And most of the Dewalt XRP line is metal gear boxes. 

But you will stil go through batteries quick. And the cost is substantial compared to a corded drill.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

If I'm doing a remodel ie kitchen bath or room addition I use my dewalt 18v with the new nano batterys. I hate breaking out the angle drill. But I do for new construction.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll use a cordless if I have to drill 1 or 2 studs....anything more the corded drill is coming out.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe i am a bit too eager for the cordless power. I just was thinking there must be a drill that would be good for drilling most of the house?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bushwickbill said:


> Maybe i am a bit too eager for the cordless power. I just was thinking there must be a drill that would be good for drilling most of the house?


I have yet to hear of a cordless drill that has the ability to drill out an entire new dwelling and survive.

Even if one did exist, you'd spend half the day swapping batteries and running back and forth to the chargers. Chargers is plural because you'd need a dozen batteries.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*cordless drill*



bushwickbill said:


> Maybe i am a bit too eager for the cordless power. I just was thinking there must be a drill that would be good for drilling most of the house?


 I have a corded Hilti ; I love it but I use my 18v firestorm (Black and Decker) drill motor in order to let it cool down. The biggest thing is to keep several SHARP spade bits around and when the battery first seems to be low...change out. I also tape the switch closed and totally discharge the batteries so that they will take a full 20 volt charge. If you don't have a second drill motor, plug it into the flashlight that comes with the kit.


----------



## TROJAN (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey bud,

My company only uses cordless drills. The best drill I found for drilling out a house is a rigid 18 volt, nicd battery with hammer.
But next to that would be my 18 volt dewalt with nicd baterys. I used my dewalt to drill out 42 homes before she craped out. For 200 dollars it was the best money I ever spent.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I ran new low voltage wire for three story house that is being converted to a 3 unit apartment building. House was built in 1910 and the joists in the basement were old, hard and about 2.5" thick. I had to go through about 20 of them to get to the new panel location, 4 holes in each joist using a 1" Irwin boring bit. 

I started the project with a ryobi and had to alternate batteries quite often. Luckily my dewalt xrp arrived while I was still on the project and man what a difference... This thing ripped through them like butter.

I also used it to run holes through the framing and flooring to get to the basement and alternated batteries much less frequently with the dewalt.

Just my experience, but I would say corded is the way to go for doing a whole house.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have the dewalt 36v kit. its excellent.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

my favorite corded drills are the milwaukee 1/2 magnum pistol drill and the milwaukee hole hawg. not the super but the original arm breaker. the hole hawg is what you need to drill a house out.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

for drilling out a house, i use a 1/2" milwaukee compact. like this:

http://www.milwaukeetool.com:80/too...hooters/1-2-inch-compact-drill-650-rpm/1610-1


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

The morgue called, they want this thread back.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> The morgue called, they want this thread back.


Yeah, because this information can provide no pertinent information anymore.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You'll be adding many extra hours to your job, I tried that yrs back . The super hawg is the only way i roll now.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought the bosch spade bits they pull through like a naileater but are easy on your batt like a spade bit. Blowes and home cheapo dont carry them i had to go to a tool store they are worth it its all i use


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

TROJAN said:


> . I used my dewalt to drill out 42 homes before she craped out. For 200 dollars it was the best money I ever spent.


:jester:


If you would have spent that $200 on a corded Milwakee 1/2" angle drill, you could have driled out another 2000 houses.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

220/221 said:


> :jester: If you would have spent that $200 on a corded Milwakee 1/2" angle drill, you could have driled out another 2000 houses.


exactly.

i think, some day, cordless drills will be the norm for drilling out houses... but we are not there yet. any more than a handful of holes, and i would break out the corded drill.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

220/221 said:


> :jester:
> 
> 
> If you would have spent that $200 on a corded Milwakee 1/2" angle drill, you could have driled out another 2000 houses.


 
I'd agree with that, up to 5 holes I might abuse my cordless but after that the big bear high torque Hitachi gets let out, its been known to knock young fellas off ladders haha.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Yeah, because this information can provide no pertinent information anymore.


Between the old posts and the new posts, there is no new information being provided. I could see reviving something a year and a half old to give a justified update, but this is not such a case.

Maybe it's because: 

A.) I've already read through this thread.

B.) Drilling out an entire house with a battery operated tool, is just loony. IMO.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You could build a back pack battery pack for that bad boy. Strap that thing on and drill for hours!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wouldn't even consider using a cordless drill for doing a house. I've always used a Hole Hawg and can't see trading the power and speed it has for a wimpy cordless drill. :no:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I wouldn't even consider using a cordless drill for doing a house. I've always used a Hole Hawg and can't see trading the power and speed it has for a wimpy cordless drill. :no:


Wouldn't the proper hack thing to do be to just go around the studs?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Wouldn't the proper hack thing to do be to just go around the studs?



Bell wire and lamp cord staple nicely to the face of the studs. You just board right over it. :thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Wouldn't the proper hack thing to do be to just go around the studs?


I go around the studs whenever possible.


----------

